# My new trike.



## Angliaboffin (22 Aug 2015)

I went and collected my first recumbent trike yesterday. It's an Ice Q, old but well looked after. I spent the rest of the day making it fit me, and learning what all the bits do. Had a bit of fun at first as it wouldn't move about under pedal power. Forgot that these things have a handbrake!
Got to get out there now and get my legs sorted. I guess I'll have to get plenty of miles in, weather permitting.


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2015)

wot ....no pictures


----------



## Scoosh (22 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> I went and collected my *first* recumbent trike yesterday


 … and I like your thinking ! 

Hope you have many Safe and Happy miles together.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2015)

Like what was said above. Where's the pictures. Oh and congratulations.


----------



## Angliaboffin (22 Aug 2015)

There will be photos. Just takes a little time. I'm still gazing at it with adoration.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Aug 2015)

Welcome to the club. I have an ICE adventure 26. I ditched the handbrake in preference to having a rear brake for a downhill right hand turn I have to do frequently (every time I go home) and now just use an elastic cord to hold the brakes on as a 'handbrake'. 

Can't wait for your pictures!


----------



## Angliaboffin (22 Aug 2015)

Right, think that should work. Loading photos isn't as easy as other sites I use, but got there in the end. This is my new baby. Needs a bit of paint, but otherwise all OK.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> View attachment 101179
> View attachment 101180
> 
> Right, think that should work. Loading photos isn't as easy as other sites I use, but got there in the end. This is my new baby. Needs a bit of paint, but otherwise all OK.




Nice. Really nice.


----------



## Scoosh (22 Aug 2015)

Everyone knows red bikes are fastest. 

Hope it applies to trikes too ! 

Very nice.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Aug 2015)

Very smart, enjoy!


----------



## Ganymede (22 Aug 2015)

Hurrah! It looks beautiful. 

SO JEALOUS.

My current bent is red too! (but not a trike).


----------



## Angliaboffin (22 Aug 2015)

Scoosh, I hope so too. Think the engine might need a bit of work, but that's part of the fun.
Mrs M, I intend to enjoy it at every opportunity.
Ganymede, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2015)

WoW very nice, was that the one on ebay??


----------



## Angliaboffin (22 Aug 2015)

Yes, it was. Well spotted.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> Yes, it was. Well spotted.


I was watching that, but it's a bit far away. Keep us posted on how you get on with it as my next move will be a recumbent trike after a lifetime of conventional bikes.


----------



## Angliaboffin (22 Aug 2015)

I'll do my best to let you know how I get on. Only trouble is, if I get on really well with it, I'll be out, not on here.


----------



## Angliaboffin (22 Aug 2015)

First test flight done. A quick 3 miles (between showers). Wow, its twitchy, but not as heavy as I was expecting. Also, loads smoother than expected, compared to my racer. I think I'm going to like this a lot.


----------



## Ganymede (23 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> First test flight done. A quick 3 miles (between showers). Wow, its twitchy, but not as heavy as I was expecting. Also, loads smoother than expected, compared to my racer. I think I'm going to like this a lot.


Twitchiness is the thing that puts people off riding my 2-wheel bent. I do have a ludicrously tiny front wheel though (16"), the next one will be 20". You get used to it quickly. Oh you'll have SUCH a nice time!


----------



## Encephrich (23 Aug 2015)

Nice, and enjoy..


----------



## machew (23 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> First test flight done. A quick 3 miles (between showers). Wow, its twitchy, but not as heavy as I was expecting. Also, loads smoother than expected, compared to my racer. I think I'm going to like this a lot.



As your legs move back and forth, they change the weight distribution and if you don't compensate, the trike weaves a little. In a very short time, you learn to apply counter pressure to the opposite bar and the trike stays straight. The amount of pressure is tiny and subliminal - almost just 'blocking' the steering.


----------



## Angliaboffin (23 Aug 2015)

Done a fee more miles. As Machew says, the more gentle I am with the steering, the better. Trying not to grip it too tightly seems to be working. My averages are down a bit from my other bikes, but fun and comfort levels are way up.


Ganymede said:


> Twitchiness is the thing that puts people off riding my 2-wheel bent. I do have a ludicrously tiny front wheel though (16"), the next one will be 20". You get used to it quickly. Oh you'll have SUCH a nice time!


I am doing already. Its great.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Aug 2015)

You now need to add all the mod cons like I had on mine :0)


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=itqoKZUZtXE


----------



## FrankCrank (23 Aug 2015)

...........very nice looking ride you got there, comfort and fun guaranteed. Speed? - who cares ........


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2015)

Mine was really twitchy at first. I am now much more used to it, but still find it an issue going downhill fast. I'm lucky having a 2015 model because they have introduced something (small nut I adjust) to make the steering heavier which I have done and it is better than it was. I may still adjust it again yet...


----------



## Angliaboffin (23 Aug 2015)

Thanks Frank. SNSSO, hills are not a problem round here. We don't have any within 20 miles, except for bridges. I can certainly see how the steering could be a bit edgy though.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Aug 2015)

Some ICE trikes have a damping mechanism which can alter the steering - It is a small adjuster on the headset:


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Aug 2015)

....the twitchy steering, or shimmy as it's often called, can happen on some trike designs, and not others. It's a bit of a mystery as to what causes it, but the cure seems to be adding in some stiction to the steering, as is the case here with the ICE shown above. Both my home built tadpoles have had shimmy, and on my mk2 I added some rubber washers to the ball joints and reduced the shimmy so it's no longer an issue. I also live in a flat area, so no chance of breaking any speed records, typical jaunt maybe 12mph average............


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Some ICE trikes have a damping mechanism which can alter the steering - It is a small adjuster on the headset:


yep - that's the thing and it does make a difference. I have to confess to having mine dampened almost all the way, but I prefer it that way to assist with 1 handed steering (and occasional non-handed steering ( yeh I know) plus going downhill with both handed steering!


----------



## Tigerbiten (24 Aug 2015)

To steer a trike no handed, you have to lean the wrong way.
To go left, lean right and vice versa.
Its part of the fun of riding trikes.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2015)

Tigerbiten said:


> To steer a trike no handed, you have to *lean* the wrong way.


I read that with an extra R in it...  and was ing my head there for a minute.

Sadly I also have to counter the really bad camber on the roads around here... that has my trike all over the place. Cheshire country lanes don't seem to want to be either flat or level... they frequently disappear at the sides, have massive cracks in them and the LHS is often my lower (erratically) than the middle of the road.

I will give it a try. I have found with cornering at speed (ie, downhill) to let myself go with the bend is the best option so if the bend is to the right, then going left does seem to work better - which would tie in with the steering.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Aug 2015)

FrankCrank said:


> ....the twitchy steering, or shimmy as it's often called, can happen on some trike designs, and not others. It's a bit of a mystery as to what causes it, but the cure seems to be adding in some stiction to the steering, as is the case here with the ICE shown above. Both my home built tadpoles have had shimmy, and on my mk2 I added some rubber washers to the ball joints and reduced the shimmy so it's no longer an issue. I also live in a flat area, so no chance of breaking any speed records, typical jaunt maybe 12mph average............




It was a problem with Catrike Expeditions who replaced the headset upper bearings with a Teflon bushing, but it can be a function as to the relative position of the wheels. Some trikes like them parallel, some slightly in at the front (toe-in) and other slightly out. It can also be different tyre pressures.

It is a case of knowing your trike, how to set it up best for you and riding within its limits


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Aug 2015)

My ICE Sprint starts to shimmy once the headset bearings become worn and develop what feels like a flat spot.
Once this happens it also feels like it hunts for a line around a corner.
As this normally happens while I'm on tour after I've filled them full of sand/grinding paste.
I've found that slacking off the pressure/preload on the bearing so they turn easier helps a lot with the handling at this point until I can replace the bearings.
At the moment I'm just short of 6k miles into this year's tour and they are getting to that stage .....


----------



## BlackPanther (26 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Welcome to the club. I have an ICE adventure 26. I ditched the handbrake in preference to having a rear brake for a downhill right hand turn I have to do frequently (every time I go home) and now just use an elastic cord to hold the brakes on as a 'handbrake'.
> 
> Can't wait for your pictures!



I used a 1 inch wide piece of old innertube. Works perfectly, is unfeelable when ridding, and almost invisible.


----------



## BlackPanther (26 Aug 2015)

Angliaboffin said:


> View attachment 101179
> View attachment 101180
> 
> Right, think that should work. Loading photos isn't as easy as other sites I use, but got there in the end. This is my new baby. Needs a bit of paint, but otherwise all OK.



Same colour as mine. Nice nice nice.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2015)

I used a "velcro cinch strap" and suggested it to Catrike who now make their own branded version








The other method is to use a rear brake (disc, calliper or whatever fits your machine), then use a friction gear lever to tighten the cable and apply the parking brake

Easily mountable and does not require adaptation of the standard brake fittings.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> I used a 1 inch wide piece of old innertube. Works perfectly, is unfeelable when ridding, and almost invisible.


I already had something from my touring bikes, so just moved then over. They literally are just some shock cord with a toggle on them. Made them up specifically for the touring bikes some 5 years ago and they are still going strong.
It seemed obvious just to move them over really.


----------

